

Our Design Guidelines for Teaching Programming Talkthroughs - eagler
http://cs-blog.khanacademy.org/2013/08/our-design-guidelines-for-teaching.html

======
whiddershins
Just as good at teaching teaching as you are at teaching. Really enjoyed the
read.

------
malloreon
your blog doesn't have a clickable link to the KA homepage.

~~~
pamelafox
Good catch, I've added a description that links to the Khan Academy CS landing
page. Thanks!

